# touchpad issues

## wisemanSSJ

Hallo! Have got some unpleasant bugs with my touchpad. I have an Xorg 1.8.2 installed (I suppose, it's quite an important detail here, cause since 1.8 udev (not HALd) is set by default). The problem appears when I turn my synaptics touchpad on. The keyboard becomes absolutely dead and doesn't show any reaction (can't type anything) till the reboot. I'll make a mistake if I say that touchpad starts working after that. Nope, it's also dead. I can move a cursor via a mouse or a touchpad, but can't click at any button. The buttons highlight, but can't be clicked. And it starts working together with keyboard only after reboot with the touchpad turned on. I'm really sure, that I've added this part to /etc/X11/xorg.conf: 

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "touchpad"

        Driver      "synaptics"

EndSection

```

And I also have a file /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf

evded and synaptics-drivers are installed. 

So, what's the problem connected with? 

Thanks in advance.Last edited by wisemanSSJ on Fri Oct 29, 2010 3:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chithanh

Please read the Xorg 1.8 upgrading guide how to properly configure the touchpad. Also ensure that you rebuild all x11-drivers/* packages after xorg-server upgrade (else you will see ABI version mismatch errors in Xorg.0.log).

----------

## wisemanSSJ

Thanks, I've read that guide carefully. From it I knew that I had to add line

```
add Option "AutoServerLayout" "on"
```

to the file of synaptics in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/

And the touchpad really started working right after pushing the "on"-button of touchpad. 

But another part of issue left. After I try to turn it off again - the keyboard becomes dead. Maybe, there's something else I can add?

----------

## wisemanSSJ

The topic is still relevant for me. 

The reason I write to the long ago forgotten topic is the new fact I've discovered:

Have got the same bug on Ubuntu 10. And this information pushes me to thinking that bug may be really somehow connected to the kernel. 

Any ideas?

Oh, and to give more info: earlier I wrote something like this - "when I turn on touchpad". To be more accurate, I use a laptop HP dv5-series and have got a button above a laptop that turns the touchpad on and off.

----------

## sipingal

Here two ways make touchpad working:

edit /etc/make.conf, specify INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" then remove the synaptics drivers

# emerge -av --depclean 

If use INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics", delete the file "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf" or comment out the lines in the file

But I'd like to use the synaptics driver, not evdev driver. Anybody know how to get rid of the evdev driver for the touchpad?

Cut from Xorg.0.log

```
(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

```

----------

## sipingal

Solved, please see: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-851183.html

 *sipingal wrote:*   

> Here two ways make touchpad working:
> 
> edit /etc/make.conf, specify INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" then remove the synaptics drivers
> 
> # emerge -av --depclean 
> ...

 

----------

## wisemanSSJ

Whoa! Thanks! 

At least the touchpad works fine now. It works even after turning off and on again!

But still have problem with a keyboard after turning the touchpad off. Wish to make it work ok. Any ideas?

----------

